# Spied: Audi RS 4 Avant Testing Again at Nurburgring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Audi RS 4 Avant has returned to the Nurburgring for testing and spy photographers who frequent the 'Green Hell' have nabbed plenty of shots. Unlike previous RS 4 mules in spy photos we've featured here, this latest RS 4 tester appears to boast the upcoming facelift bodywork planned for the A4 range such as A6 and now A5 inspired headlights, etc.

For those who aren't already eagle-eyed Audi spotters, we know this is an RS for several reason including wider fender arches, oval exhaust tips, bigger brakes and RS 5 winter wheels to help span those aforementioned brakes.










Our own intel suggests the RS 4 will come in Avant form only as the US was a big factor in the 4-door's business case, that slot now occupied by the RS 5 coupe. Under the hood, we've been told long ago that the RS 4 drivetrain will match that of the RS 5... meaning 4.2-liter high-rev V8 pushing 450 hp. 

As for the USA, we're not counting America out just yet on this model. We were in on a conversation between US bosses and quattro GmbH bosses last winter where the subject of the RS 4 Avant came up in conversation. At that time, the USA was examining whether it were worth it or not to bring the RS 4 over. We've not heard anything since but will be asking around as soon as we have the chance. The good news in this is that the engine will already be federalized and the facelifted A4 Avant will be returning as A4 allroad, so there are some savings in the body style also continuing in the States.










We've got a bunch of photos of this latest RS 4 mule in addition to the previous non-facelift mule in our gallery after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

